# reproduction and pregnancy disruption in mini horses and ponies



## danak (Feb 19, 2016)

As a follow up to our previous studies on reproduction and pregnancy disruption in horses ( http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57422024/Bartos%20Bartosova%20Pluhacek%20et%20al%202011%20BES.PDF and https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57422024/Bartos%20Bartosova%20Pluhacek%202015%20JAS.pdf ), we are seeking miniature horse owners who would be willing to share their breeding record(s) and/or experience by filling up an internet form on:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1eUX0zvpj4Y8N4w8WZK3izLJbYDggFNqZ1NQTW8uyqqg/viewform?usp=send_form .

Each singe record would be appreciated. As a reward we will be most likely able to advice you later how to improve reproductive success of your mares.

Thank you for your help,

Dana Koudelová ([email protected])


----------



## weerunner (Feb 19, 2016)

Are you looking for all breedings whether or not they result in pregnancies or abortions. I'm afraid I don't have many records of the breedings that the mare didn't get pregnant but have some info on ones that aborted and a ton of info on ones that foaled live foals. I've had 29 foalings here.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok, I've entered 2008-2011 foalings so far. One comment I have is that if I pressed ENTER by mistake the form assumed I was done so there will be a couple in complete ones that I had to redo.


----------



## danak (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello,

thank you a lot for your time!

Yes, we are looking for all breedings whether or not they result in pregnancies or abortions. We appriciate every sign!

Have a nice day,

Dana


----------

